# Wii #2305 - James Bond 007: Goldeneye (USA)



## Chanser (Nov 2, 2010)

^^wiirelease-4905^^


----------



## AceLighting (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks nice def. gonna get it


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm expecting nothing short of epic disappointment. 

But I'll be glad to be wrong.


----------



## RR99i (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha, awesome work, PLAYME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Going to have to check it out.  Since being fully confirmed that there are no bots, kind of sucks.  But the campaign and of course online multiplayer will be fun!


----------



## Hero-Link (Nov 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> See reflections on the water
> More than darkness in the depths
> See him surface and never a shadow
> On the wind I feel his breath
> ...



oh boy that movie / music / game(N64) was fricking awesome...

and then i remember THIS:






i hope you make something better than that piece of garbage that EA made...


----------



## laurenz (Nov 2, 2010)

Wonderful way to wake up. I have great memories from the N64 version, with countless hours of multiplayer!


----------



## Romain29 (Nov 2, 2010)

awesome,i hope there is no AP


----------



## Kaero (Nov 2, 2010)

This is an FPS, while Blood Stone is a third person shooter, right?


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Nov 2, 2010)

go away, hetoan... you cheat...​


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Nov 2, 2010)

7% Downloaded not long now and Goldeneye here we come xD


----------



## T-hug (Nov 2, 2010)

Gonna give this a go not played on Wii since the big let down of Other M.
Hope this isn't a let down too!


----------



## Roman_42 (Nov 2, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I'm expecting nothing short of epic disappointment.
> 
> But I'll be glad to be wrong.


100% agree!


----------



## x_r3ap3r_x (Nov 2, 2010)

Is anyone else downloading this or is it just me :/


----------



## Chebico (Nov 2, 2010)

I am, got about half of it.. be done in 5 mins or so.
Hope it plays ok on my PAL Wii


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Nov 2, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I'm expecting nothing short of epic disappointment.



Probably the same thing here. Doesn't look like a true successor to the original game or something that's trying to be good at succeeding it. It just feels like a game that's trying to use nostalgia and brand name alone to get a quick buck.

But whatever, I was always a Perfect Dark guy myself. As long as I have my XBLA version of Perfect Dark I'll be satisfied with my old N64-era shooting.


----------



## hergipotter (Nov 2, 2010)

Roman_42 said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi Roman 8)


b2t: WTF no bots? that sucks!


----------



## Chebico (Nov 2, 2010)

OK, scrub size is 3754.00MB with just game partition.
Time to test it out!


----------



## KirovAir (Nov 2, 2010)

No bots? Really?!

"Never judge a book by it's cover."
Well this book has got his cover ripped off. 

I think I'll pass.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome, I was waiting for this.


----------



## Scott-105 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm gonna give this a try when I get home from school. Hopefully it's good.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 2, 2010)

You know, i was disappointed the second they said "remake" so ill pass


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 2, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> No bots? Really?!
> 
> "Never judge a book by it's cover."
> Well this book has got his cover ripped off.
> ...



the n64 version had no bots. so it's a game where you have to sit next to each other or go online. on topic i've been waiting for this for a while hopefully it will not be a letdown.


----------



## ilostmyshoes (Nov 2, 2010)

I could just be bad, but aiming is really really awkward.

I haven't played any wii games since I got my new tv, so the calibration might be a little off.

But from what I have tried the controls are terrible.


----------



## oiraMoiraM (Nov 2, 2010)

honestly: who needs stupid bots, when you can play against humans?


----------



## PrinceNOOB (Nov 2, 2010)

Woot dling this right now


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 2, 2010)

It looks better than the original (the maps seem to be designed with better skill) and 100% confident that the multplayer will be a ton load better.

I've never been a huge fan of the first game anyway, just had too many flaws even though the controls and tone were perfect.

Its a shame people are pissing on the game before trying it as Eurocom have put a lot of thought into this release and it'll be nice for them to get a hit Wii game seeing Dead Space Extraction sold so poorly for them.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 2, 2010)

oiraMoiraM said:
			
		

> honestly: who needs stupid bots, when you can play against humans?


Apparently some people do. But acting like its a deal-breaker is going to far.


----------



## KirovAir (Nov 2, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. But the Wii should have enough power to add bots, which can add a lot to the multiplayer experience.
For a human-vs-human game I'll just grab my original Goldeneye game, and make my n64 sweat again, like the old days.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 2, 2010)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You haven't even played this game yet.


----------



## corenting (Nov 2, 2010)

I now it's a NTSC release but does it have french (for Canadians...) ?
Or it's really just english


----------



## michkine (Nov 2, 2010)

Same question


----------



## lolet (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anybody know if there will be any difference between this and the PAL version? I was thinking if you could play with the same people online no matter what version you have. How have it worked with previous games like CoD and Conduit?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2010)

I will be buying this tomorrow that's when it comes out for Australia !! good night all!


----------



## Pop006 (Nov 2, 2010)

Judging by my name I'm gonna have to get this game!!!


P.S. early (unconfirmed) reports are in that the scrub size is 3.69 gigs


----------



## Blue-K (Nov 2, 2010)

Pop006 said:
			
		

> Judging by my name I'm gonna have to get this game!!!
> 
> 
> P.S. early (unconfirmed) reports are in that the scrub size is 3.69 gigs


Looks more like 3.9 GB to me. Then again, 3.69 Gb could be possible if you remove the Update-Partition, so both of us should be right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

@Game: Waiting for PAL-Release. And still hoping that it won't be as dissapointing as I think...


----------



## monkat (Nov 2, 2010)

Wait. An Activision first-person shooter with undeserved hype?!

No. Fuckin. Wai.


----------



## Bladeforce (Nov 2, 2010)

What a f**king fantastic game!!! Played the 360 bond and ps3 this one has the playability of a God and the controls of a genius. WONDERFUL WONDERFUL GAME!!!!!!!!


----------



## kevsmif80 (Nov 2, 2010)

im sorry for posting in this thread but the same site that has this goldeneye has blackops is that the real deal it was just posted a few hours ago?  anyone confirm this?


----------



## Raiser (Nov 2, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> I'm expecting nothing short of epic disappointment.
> 
> But I'll be glad to be wrong.


Your expectation are too high.
Yeah, it takes on the GoldenEye name, but it obviously won't be the same as.

Some people obviously won't, but think of it as an entirely separate game and it looks like a decent game for the Wii.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Nov 2, 2010)

michkine said:
			
		

> Same question



Idk, but on CoD they have local and then worldwide.  If you play worldwide you will play with other countries I believe unless you choose local or regional or whatever.  You will have to see if there's a option for that


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Nov 2, 2010)

lolet said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if there will be any difference between this and the PAL version? I was thinking if you could play with the same people online no matter what version you have. How have it worked with previous games like CoD and Conduit?


COD and the Conduit is interchangeable so I assume this one will be too.


----------



## t7g (Nov 2, 2010)

I was at my local store at 12:01am to buy it, nabbed the collector's edition. Glad I did, not a huge fan of mouselook with a wiimote so the classic controller was definitely a good pick up. On my 3.2U Wii I had to copy it down to the harddisk to get it to run, but other than that I played through until the level after the nightclub and had a lot of fun.

It's totally worth the purchase and I would say that it's a very nice successor to Goldeneye, see you on online play- you can't play classic bond mode without a code from the collector's edition box though, not sure how that translates to other aspects of online play. I didn't even bother trying to get on it.

When I was copying down my bought copy it said I needed about 1800ish blocks, no, not gonna up it or share- sorry! It's worth the money, go buy it.


----------



## corenting (Nov 2, 2010)

ACWWFAN said:
			
		

> michkine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He and I wanted to know if this release was english only or not (french,spanish...)


----------



## qazqaz123 (Nov 2, 2010)

Chebico said:
			
		

> OK, scrub size is 3754.00MB with just game partition.
> Time to test it out!



yes This will fit on 4gb usb


----------



## Pop006 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lets hope and pray that online cheating is harder than simply enabling ocarina cheats....
any reports on THIS aspect so far?


----------



## Yojimbo001 (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweet!,just to confirm theres no AP? safe to go online?


----------



## holoflame (Nov 2, 2010)

It is always safe to go online on the Wii, they cannot ban you.


EDIT~ Typos


----------



## Goli (Nov 2, 2010)

holoflame said:
			
		

> It is always safe to go online on the Wii, they cannot ban you.
> 
> 
> EDIT~ Typos


Actually they can, only you're not banned for everything, only for the game you were banned in. And example of this is Monster Hunter Tri.


----------



## t7g (Nov 2, 2010)

Okay, now that I'm bored at work I might as well write a little bit more about my impressions of the game.

To respond to previous questions, I don't know if it's multi-language, I don't know if it's safe to go online if you didn't buy it. (I never tried multiplayer this morning but they did give me a code with the collector's edition to unlock the classic multiplayer mode, maybe that's locally though, I have no idea)

From the time you create your character profile and start off on your difficulty level you'll find the level of immersion is unparalleled for a Wii game. Everything you thought was wrong with the first Goldeneye (and I was a huge fan of the movie) doesn't really seem wrong in here.

For the first level, you'll see a lot more of the Dam, it's a much longer level with plenty of not annoying cinematic bits throughout it. I like to wander in games and of course I found myself getting lost down hallways and corridors all the time because I as not following the map beacon and just exploring willy-nilly. I assume since I'm just playing "Operative" that perhaps in the harder difficulty levels these areas will be utilized but in the standard difficulty it seemed like you had more room than usual to wander around and get lost.

The ending sequence for the first level was pretty interesting, make sure you're ready to waggle or hit a random button during some of the cinematics.

Second level was the Facility, which of course is nothing like the one from goldeneye sans dropping down from the ceiling in the bathroom but the redesign of it is really nice. It actually feels like you're in a facility. At the very end of this map you'll have to do one of those cinematic button presses so be ready, but if you fail  you just get to watch it over again basically.

When you come out of the facility you end up in quite a firefight, the fights in this game are nothing like original goldeneye- Even in operative mode it was very fast paced, took a few hits to kill any guy unless you shot em in the head. Even in operative mode it seems the npc enemies have half decent aim and can put a couple into your vest before you can even see them on your screen in some cases (Look for muzzle flashes) 

The only having 3 weapons at a time thing wasn't bad at all, I found myself having fun picking up the different weapons and trying em out. 

When you start to finish the level after Facility, and go to get on the plane- That's where you really see why they decided to re-make it. 

I remember in the original Goldeneye one of my biggest complaints about single player was how much they had to gimp what happened in the movie because they just couldn't do it on the Nintendo 64 yet. When you jump off the side of the cliff on the motorcycle and climb into the plane and then do whatever to pull it up so you could finish the level- That really felt like Goldeneye. The checkpoints are pretty well arranged so you don't get pissed off when you turn a corner and walk into death.

After the Facility/escape it starts to get a little more "new" - Since they rewrote Valentin's character you might not recognize him, but the club level is actually really cool. You start off just walking in and wandering around with all the other people. People are chatting around you, you eventually get to the dance floor where they use some creative tricks to make it look like a lot more people are there without killing framerate with a bunch of models and it actually looks very believable, and very good for the Wii. Especially as you have a chat with him and he walks over to the window overlooking the club you can really see they spent a lot of time on it. After that it turns into your standard shoot and run bond level but up until that point it's an interesting change of pace and the non-agression mission objectives do actually make it feel more like bond and less like rainbow 6. 

Again, I can't re-iterate enough how much it is worth it to give it a shot. This is especially true if you liked the movie as well. It's immersive, difficult, and I'm sure I'll waste away plenty more of my hours with it, but at this point, it only cost me 10$ per hour of entertainment, that's almost cheaper than the movies and it's only going to get cheaper as it gets played more.

and again, make sure to give the classic controller a try before knocking the game because of the Wiimote controls, they spent a lot of time trying to make it smooth for multiple controllers it seems and although I whined "Why play a Wii game if you're not gonna use the Wii specific controls?" it was unjustified- now that I have, I don't mind it at all.


----------



## Crass (Nov 2, 2010)

Bladeforce said:
			
		

> What a f**king fantastic game!!! Played the 360 bond and ps3 this one has the playability of a God and the controls of a genius. WONDERFUL WONDERFUL GAME!!!!!!!!



You've played both the 360 and PS3 copies of Blood Stone? You do realize Blood Stone is a completely different game, right? And yeah its fun, but its incredibly short and easy and the story was fucking awful. Lets hope they don't fuck this one up.


----------



## t7g (Nov 2, 2010)

Crass said:
			
		

> Bladeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he said he played the 360 bond and the ps3 one, I don't have either system so I don't know if there were bonds for it but I have to say- If you think this is going to suck like Other M (Which I didn't even bother playing after being a lifetime Metroid fan) you'll probably be really wrong. I've seen nothing in the 5 hours I played the game this morning to make me think I'll be disappointed at any point. The only way you'll know for yourself is to try.

and let me say right now, I have previously claimed I would never spend money on a videogame ever again- I was wrong, I bought this one. I don't regret it at all.


----------



## King Zargo (Nov 2, 2010)

This game plays a lot like Call of Duty but with more sneaking and less grenade trowing.

F-ing awesome!


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 2, 2010)

Sucks my internet is slow as hell.Can't get this.Might buy it,but it'll be a while.Like months..Or I'll get Halo Reach instead. Wich is better?


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 2, 2010)

Will This Support GC controllers


----------



## t7g (Nov 2, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Will This Support GC controllers




Pictured on the back of the collector's edition box was the icon for the wiimote + nunchuk, the icon for the classic controller, the icon for the gc controller, and the wii zapper


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice, it's finally out! IGN gave this one a 9/10, and I'll be expecting some other positive reviews across the board. Great to see that this game really came together.


----------



## Mikk0 (Nov 2, 2010)

iso fast pal release too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




cant wait to test it out..


----------



## nugundam0079 (Nov 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea I was a Perfect Dark Kid growing up so I missed the Golden Eye train (I did get to play for the first time a year or two ago and thought it was inferior to PD)

In fact PD and Virtual on Oratario Tangram were the reasons I got an Xbox360.


----------



## t7g (Nov 2, 2010)

nugundam0079 said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, Goldeneye came out before Perfect Dark back in the day so of course if you played PD before GE you'd probably like it more. That being said I played PD and couldn't get into it because to me it was just Goldeneye with different graphics and no cool Bond shit. It's all about what era you're from. I myself personally was a huge huge Goldeneye fan as a kid. (Watched the movie every night as I went to sleep for six months) so the Bond aspect of Goldeneye is what got me to buy/play it back then, and is a big part of why I bought it now.

There was a reason you never saw GE on a virtual console. Microsoft, Rare, and Ninty fought pretty hard to get Goldeneye as a virtual console type title but they all failed, why?

Same reason Nintendo bought the rights to The 7th Guest, it was just too good to let another company release it for their platform. The rights to it were split enough that the title was locked up between two competing companies and you'll probably never see them agree to release it on any console.

One last thing to note, had Goldeneye for N64 not been the success it was- Perfect Dark would've probably never been made. I see ya guys chatting about them trying to play off the nostalgia here but your favorite game was basically just them re-selling the engine they sold to us with some different content.


----------



## Bladeforce (Nov 2, 2010)

What I meant was having played both the other fairings on 360 and ps3 this one beats the pants off them both. I know it's a different game but the feeling is just Bond not with the others, the controls are much better than the others. Solid solid game best of the year on the Wii (until DKCR that is


----------



## hergipotter (Nov 2, 2010)

I loved Perfect Dark, played it days with my cousins but without bots it would have been a lot less fun i guess. Always thought Goldeneye had bots, too...


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 2, 2010)

with or without bots,and i'm sure most of people here will agree with me,Goldeneye is the fucking BOMB


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 2, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> GeekyGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here here! i loved perfect dark too more than goldeneye the guns and levels are much better imo will give this a go for old times sake to see what they have changed.


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 2, 2010)

will there be lag online if i play from the UK against america? or shall i wait for the eu release? i don't want lag.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 2, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Dark Was Good But not Better then Golden Eye on the N64 and The New perfect dark is trash O_O


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> will there be lag online if i play from the UK against america? or shall i wait for the eu release? i don't want lag.


Well, we can't really say anything, it depends on everyone's connection and the servers. You played Call of Duty online on the Wii? I'd expect it to probably be around there.


----------



## ACWWFAN (Nov 2, 2010)

Any AP that I should look out for?  what IOS does it run on?


----------



## jalaneme (Nov 2, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Perfect Dark Was Good But not Better then Golden Eye on the N64 and The New perfect dark is trash O_O



yeah i have heard how bad perfect dark was on the xbox 360 lol shame the series should have stayed with nintendo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i am going to wait for the eu release, still have other games to play anyways.


----------



## mkoo (Nov 2, 2010)

This and Blood stone (on steam) are out on the same day. 
It's a sign.


----------



## florian (Nov 2, 2010)

work on wii PAL 4.1E but freeze in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its look like a protection !!!


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 2, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> work on wii PAL 4.1E but freeze in the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re Scrub it then try again
No AP in this game


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 2, 2010)

played like 15 matches online got to rank 6 this is fun


----------



## Bladeforce (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm going to go this far and say if you're one of those lesser console owners buy a Wii you need to play this game! It's just so damned playable and thats just the single player never mind the online this is what Halo wants to be like to play!


----------



## Yuan (Nov 2, 2010)

Help on campaign mode.

Stage 4



Spoiler



Where is Zukovsky's contact list? I can't find it anywhere on his office.


----------



## Kamiyama (Nov 2, 2010)

Am I the only one who had a controller problem? I'm stuck where the game ask to create a save file, but I can use only home and power buttons on my wiimote. Other games work just fine.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 2, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who had a controller problem? I'm stuck where the game ask to create a save file, but I can use only home and power buttons on my wiimote. Other games work just fine.



GC Controller connected on port 1, same happened here. Either use it or disconnect.


----------



## lolet (Nov 2, 2010)

mkoo said:
			
		

> This and Blood stone (on steam) are out on the same day.
> It's a sign.


I think it's a sign that they're both published by Activision.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who had a controller problem? I'm stuck where the game ask to create a save file, but I can use only home and power buttons on my wiimote. Other games work just fine.


You probably have a GameCube Controller plugged in (port 1). Either use the GameCube Controller, or unplug it, as the GameCube Controller overrides the Wii Remote in this game.


----------



## Sashinco (Nov 2, 2010)

Thx t7g for your quick review, enjoyed reading it.
Still downloading my game since I cannot buy it yet (first am in France, second I have a Japanese wii), but I am sure I will love it!
I'm not a huge goldeneye movie fan, but I liked it.



			
				t7g said:
			
		

> There was a reason you never saw GE on a virtual console. Microsoft, Rare, and Ninty fought pretty hard to get Goldeneye as a virtual console type title but they all failed, why?
> 
> Same reason Nintendo bought the rights to The 7th Guest, it was just too good to let another company release it for their platform. The rights to it were split enough that the title was locked up between two competing companies and you'll probably never see them agree to release it on any console.
> 
> One last thing to note, had Goldeneye for N64 not been the success it was- Perfect Dark would've probably never been made. I see ya guys chatting about them trying to play off the nostalgia here but your favorite game was basically just them re-selling the engine they sold to us with some different content.



Totally agree with that... I actually loved perfect dark, but maybe loved goldeneye more. Was 2 different times of my life, both are probably in my top 10 all time favorite games. But like you say, Perfect dark is due to Goldeneye's success.

Anyway, I don't care if Activision is playing with players' nostalgia... If it's for a respectful tribute for one of the best game ever, we can only be happy about it! And I don't understand how most people are can complain about it without even trying it... well...

Still some times to wait before I can try the game, but anyway, Football UEFA Champion's League starting first! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Go Lyon!!


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 2, 2010)

Good game...*tears*...But I must admit the controls feel a bit akward..
but very very high production value!


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hielkenator said:
			
		

> But I must admit the controls feel a bit akward..


I agree, if you meant the Wii Remote and Nunchuk. Just can't get it to aim in the right direction. GameCube controller fared even worse, that C-stick is terrible for aiming.


----------



## Hielkenator (Nov 2, 2010)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Hielkenator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes using the Wiimote.
Aiming feels like you have a very short arm.....


----------



## mrSmiles (Nov 2, 2010)

i currently don't have a Wii, but i will by the end of this week and its all due to this game, looking forward to playing it.


----------



## paulee123 (Nov 2, 2010)

Wasn't the Pal version meant to be released first. Lol


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 2, 2010)

no...why would it?


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

Am I the only person having issues with the brightness? I adjusted both my TV settings and game settings to maximum, and the game is still so f***ing dark I can't see where I'm going for half of the first two missions.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Nov 2, 2010)

it's supposed to be dark,it's goldeneye,or check real closely the brightness settings on your TV,maybe you missed them lol


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Nov 2, 2010)

I am Amazed So Far with this game


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 2, 2010)

darkreaperofdreams said:
			
		

> it's supposed to be dark,it's goldeneye,or check real closely the brightness settings on your TV,maybe you missed them lol


Yeah, but the problem is that it's so dark I can't see a thing half the time when I'm on maximum settings (both TV and in-game).


----------



## LeX- (Nov 2, 2010)

paulee123 said:
			
		

> Wasn't the Pal version meant to be released first. Lol
> 
> Its here
> 
> ...


----------



## raypou (Nov 2, 2010)

I bought the game.  It should be waiting on my doorstep now!

I'd really like to see someone rip the models, maps, and textures and get them working on one of the PC CoD engines, but I'm sure that will be a difficult task unless all the models just happen to be in the same format across platforms.  Unlikely, but not out of the realm of possibility


----------



## paulee123 (Nov 2, 2010)

LeX- said:
			
		

> paulee123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Pm me pls cant.....


----------



## taktularCBo (Nov 2, 2010)

Pal Version works great on Wiikey II, Wode and Wasabi.


----------



## paulee123 (Nov 2, 2010)

taktularCBo said:
			
		

> Pal Version works great on Wiikey II, Wode and Wasabi.



there are no links for it


----------



## Ritsuki (Nov 2, 2010)

Goldeneye nights are back  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did someone try multiplayer mode ?


----------



## Prince Valmont (Nov 2, 2010)

I want to know if there are online private matches. Me & my buddies match the friend codes (sigh) and start a match.
I hope that option is in there.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 2, 2010)

COMMENCE DOWNLOADING. First review i read on joystiq says that the multi-player is instant win, but the controls may take some getting used to. Single player wasn't too terrible either apparently, but definitely wasn't a strong suit...


----------



## SwitchNOW (Nov 3, 2010)

First look:


----------



## Sashinco (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, first for people who were asking... I read somewhere (where I found it...) that the game was in french too.
Instead of saying something I just "read", I just tried to be sure of it, and yeah there is french. I forced french language on USB Loader on my japanese wii, it's here. I bet other classic european languages are here too....
Not gonna try and reboot my wii to try them all... No japanese though... got it in English even in system default... Well, english is cool anyway.
I cannot say if the voice acting is in french since I won't play in french, but I bet it isn't.

Then, my impressions... just finished the first mission... took me 26 minutes, in easy....damn! Lot longer than in the original game. Took my time, but still. So far so good, I love the game. Only bad thing, I don't have a classic controller pro... Only a normal classic controller, which can be a little anoying for ZL and ZR, but not that bad.
I'll try the gamecube controller later too, need my own opinion about it. I used to play Timesplitters a lot on Gamecube, if it's the same, can only be good!

I must admit that the graphics aren't that good in my opinion, ok, but well, didn't bother me at all... Actually it's more nostalgic graphics... Feel like there is a 64 touch.... Plus, the game is fun (even if the first level was maybe a little empty on easy at some moments), and I bet the multiplayer must be awesome!

So, thx to Eurocom and Activision... To anyone criticizing the game without trying it, just because Eurocom and Activision took advantages of the name of a legend of the video game, just play the game or shut the f*ck up.

I wasn't hoping that much, but so far am not disappointed at all...

I'll probably get my original copy of the game when the NTSC-J will be out... definitely worth it.


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 3, 2010)

is there an option to adjust the sensitivity for the motion sensing?


----------



## Sashinco (Nov 3, 2010)

lizard81288 said:
			
		

> is there an option to adjust the sensitivity for the motion sensing?



What do u mean exactly? If it's about the sensibility when u move or aim, yeah, there is if I recall. but "motion", if u refer at the wiimote configuration play, I don't know. Bet it's the same...


----------



## lizard81288 (Nov 3, 2010)

yeah, i'm talking about aiming with the wiimote


----------



## Raiser (Nov 3, 2010)

Gah, are there any offline multiplayer bots? I was looking forward to it after the speculation and considering how I don't have Wifi access...


----------



## DjFIL (Nov 3, 2010)

Just got a chance to play through the first level and one round of multiplayer.

First impression the game is very good.  Probably some of the best graphics on the Wii.  I find the aiming is more precise on COD:MWR.  Especially since you can change aiming/turning the dead zone, and it'll keep turning if you move your wiimote off screen until you re-center.  Online... not sure if it was my server, but it was quite sluggish.  Will try again later.  Overall appears to be very good quality, can't believe it's Wii exclusive.


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 3, 2010)

just beat the retail game on easy, took 8 and a half hours. end boss was epic. jungle level is my favorite, it was beautiful


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Nov 3, 2010)

DjFIL said:
			
		

> Just got a chance to play through the first level and one round of multiplayer.
> 
> First impression the game is very good.  Probably some of the best graphics on the Wii.  I find the aiming is more precise on COD:MWR.  Especially since you can change aiming/turning the dead zone, and it'll keep turning if you move your wiimote off screen until you re-center.  Online... not sure if it was my server, but it was quite sluggish.  Will try again later.  Overall appears to be very good quality, can't believe it's Wii exclusive.





			
				DjFIL said:
			
		

> set the control/sensitivity to Expert 3. you won't be disappointed...


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 3, 2010)

So..My internet desided to screw up when it was almost done downloading..Oh well.

See ya'll online on Goldeneye tomorrow or something.xP


----------



## Twin989 (Nov 3, 2010)

anybody else experiencing huge framerate drops when playing online?


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 3, 2010)

playing team conflict sucks because of the lag. black box is much funner and runs better. i had a good time until the system froze while loading. i'm level 6. i gave up on wii mote and nunchuck after beating the game and got frustrated in multiplayer, so i switched to classic controller. its easier to control but feels sluggish in movement speed and turning speed. cant turn turning speed up too high or i end up over aiming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





so far i like singleplayer better


----------



## Bowler67 (Nov 3, 2010)

Has anyone else been experiencing slight graphical glitches? For instance, on the very first level, the Dam, after you take out those people and then continue to get into the truck, the truck isn't even loaded. All I see is the door of the truck. It's like it is AP or something. I have tried the scrubbed and the full non-scrubbed version of the game, burnt at x4 and still the same glitch.

Same goes for another thing, in the screen settings when you adjust the brightness, at the bottom is says, "Adjust the brightness until you see the logo" or something or other, and the logo is nowhere to be found. It's just a black box with the other colored blocks around it. Could this be some sort of AP? Or just bad game programming?


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 3, 2010)

i have the retail and cant see the logo ether at highest brightness, think my tv is going bad because high bright is normal and comfortable. only graphic glitch i get is grainy when things get very bright, like exposions (intended?) and frame rate studder. other then that its fine


----------



## eleison (Nov 3, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> anybody else experiencing huge framerate drops when playing online?



Same here. It's not really playable imo, because the stuttering makes it more luck then anything else. Wonder if the others have stable framerates and so, we have a loader/ios/cios problem or if they don't recognice it o.O.

Tested with cfg/uLoader/USBloader GX in diffrent combinations with 222,223,249,250 with either the base 38 or 56. But nothing seems to help, so i gues GE has the same problem as conduit, though GE is way more fun imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pitty :/


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 3, 2010)

hope people dont hack it like they did conduit and have people using cheats in online multiplayer


----------



## HrmlssMrv (Nov 3, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> anybody else experiencing huge framerate drops when playing online?



It's gone from bad to worse for me. Played a little last night and had a little stutter but today it's just unplayable. Thought it might be a network issue at first but all other games seem to run fine.


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 4, 2010)

try other modes, like blackbox? the less heavy traffic game modes runs better for me


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 4, 2010)

Played 2 parts of Campaign,and one Online MP match so far.The game is different from the N64 Goldeneye,and uses the Call Of Duty engine,but still great.(I dont like COD But I like this.)

Anyway,i'll hop on Multiplayer some more in the next few days after I complete the campaign.


----------



## mariosonic (Nov 4, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> anybody else experiencing huge framerate drops when playing online?


Nope.The oly problem I have is it frezes every once and a while for a few seconds in Campaign.(All the new games do that for me.Kirby's Epic Yarn,Metroid: Other M,Ect.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 4, 2010)

Twin989 said:
			
		

> anybody else experiencing huge framerate drops when playing online?


Yes. It's very frustrating, but oh well.
I can't seem to get a comfortable grip on the controls at all.

And they really killed the story and characters. I don't even know what the purpose of the helicopter (the Tiger, in the old game/movie) is at all.


----------



## Yuan (Nov 4, 2010)

Puppy_Washer said:
			
		

> Twin989 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The helicopter function is the same as the old game/movie, be functional after an EMP pulse.


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 4, 2010)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Puppy_Washer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but:



Spoiler



The Russian Military choppers already have the technology to be protected against EMP pulses. What makes the Tiger so special?

In the movie, the only purpose of the Tiger was for Xena and Ouromov to escape from the Siberia satellite dish without being detected or harmed by the Goldeneye EMP pulse. After that, they have no need for the Tiger, so they use it to attempt to kill Bond.

The Tiger isn't even present at the Siberia satellite dish in this game. So what do they use it for?



Also, all the characters aside from Bond look like generic Half Life 2 citizen models.
The only thing that saves this game is the level design, the stealth, and the cool quick-time events.


----------



## ibis_87 (Nov 4, 2010)

Got the game, pplayed 3-4 levels in the singleplayer mode so far.

The game is just GREAT, nothing short of it! It doesn't copy the N64 Goldeneye game, it takes everything that was so freaking cool about in (superb graphics, a Bond movie feel, some pretty cool action packed in, multiplayer) and puts in in the new environment. Not a remake, but a reimage, if you will. Much like Silent Hill: Shattered Memories. It's VERY enjoyable, and should be bought as a retail disc to support the idea.

P.S. Stereotypes about Russians are so freaking funny, though. In the very firs level, when the truck with Bond and 006 is being examined, the characters actually speak Russian, but with such accent and unnatural wording, that I laughed to tears. Is it that hard to find a native speaker?


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Nov 4, 2010)

The ending is funny:



Spoiler



With the horrible AI for Alec. Always running to the same spot...I could just unload clip after clip into him, with him just looking at me. The soldiers and chopper didn't have time to even do any damage to me.


----------



## shadowsfm (Nov 4, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, all the characters aside from Bond look like generic Half Life 2 citizen models.



i would agree, though


Alec Trevelyan is growing on me

Natalya Simonova wasn't bad

Xenia Onatopp was a big disappointment

Valentin Zukovsky was very good

Jack Wade was good too

General  Ourumov was forgettable


----------



## Spenstar (Nov 4, 2010)

I must admit, Activision did a real good job on this game. Probably one of the top FPS Wii games out imo.


----------



## damingraham (Nov 4, 2010)

couldnt get past the first auto save thing. got the nunchuck and controller hooked up and wouldnt let me click or do anything


----------



## Gaiaknight (Nov 4, 2010)

remove you gc controller it will fix the problem


----------



## misteromar (Nov 6, 2010)

What is the best cios to use online?

I find it a bit stuttery, maybe its just like that.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2010)

Man, I'm glad to have been wrong about this game. I'm really enjoying it. It's surprising the heck out of me. Has some Half-Life/Resident Evil elements that really keep it interesting. The pacing is very organic, and thankfully, the hit detection seems to be spot on. In the DS version, you've got to shoot dudes forever before they go down; here, a couple of pulses from your AK takes 'em down. Great sound effects and all that. Haven't been able to get online, though. I tried to, but it just sat there saying "Connecting" the whole time. I gave up after a few minutes. Probably no big loss, though, since from the sounds of it there's already a lot of folks using cheats.


----------



## fishykipper (Nov 6, 2010)

my online didn't work at all from USB drive,
so burnt game to disk and it works fine, very fast, players perfectly!
pretty nice games.......! so much better than cod


----------



## Coto (Nov 6, 2010)

I´ve read on so many posts that you have to dettach GC controller in #1...

I´m on my 4th mission now single player, so far I´ve played twice multiplayer online with ZERO lag, and all that... using my Gamecube Controller, it´s much better than Wiimote. And NEVER EVER had some sort of "freeze" nor "lag".


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 6, 2010)

Coto said:
			
		

> I´ve read on so many posts that you have to dettach GC controller in #1...
> 
> I´m on my 4th mission now single player, so far I´ve played twice multiplayer online with ZERO lag, and all that... using my Gamecube Controller, it´s much better than Wiimote. And NEVER EVER had some sort of "freeze" nor "lag".



Are you also playing online from a disc, or a USB loader?


----------



## Coto (Nov 6, 2010)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> Coto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USB Loader. CFG USB loader 61b, on IOS250, in which resides Waninkoko´s REV20XB CIOS 250 @ Base IOS 57.

Disk Drive formatted in FAT32, 100GB generic case(samsung hdd).

Even, the 1st time when I loaded the game, I tried to select any options with my wiimote, and it didn´t work, because it detected GC controller at socket 1, and from there, i´ve been using it.

It´s a Nintendo 1st party GC controller. If you want more detailes I can give you my IOS listings from syscheck


Edit: Goldeneye 007 Settings (CFG USB loader):

language: system default
Video: Force NTSC
Video Patch: ALL
VidTV: Enabled
IOS: 250

Sys-check:

sysCheck v2.0.1 by Double_A
...runs on IOS58 (rev 6175).

Region: NTSC-U
System Menu 4.3U (v513)
Hollywood v0x11
Console ID: 78684683
Boot2 v4

Found 104 titles.
Found 43 IOS on this console. 6 of them are stub.

IOS3 (rev 65280): Stub
IOS4 (rev 65280): Stub
IOS9 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS10 (rev 768): Stub
IOS11 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS12 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS13 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS14 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS15 (rev 1032): No Patches
IOS16 (rev 512): Stub
IOS17 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS20 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS21 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS22 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS28 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS30 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access
IOS31 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS33 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS34 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS35 (rev 3608): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access
IOS36 (rev 3608): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access
IOS37 (rev 5663): No Patches
IOS38 (rev 3610): No Patches
IOS41 (rev 3348): Trucha Bug, NAND Access
IOS50 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug
IOS51 (rev 4864): Stub
IOS53 (rev 5663): No Patches
IOS55 (rev 5663): Trucha Bug, NAND Access
IOS56 (rev 5662): Trucha Bug
IOS57 (rev 5919): Trucha Bug, NAND Access
IOS58 (rev 6175): No Patches
IOS60 (rev 6400): Stub
IOS61 (rev 5661): Trucha Bug, NAND Access
IOS80 (rev 6943): Trucha Bug, NAND Access
IOS202 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS222 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS223 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS224 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS236 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access
IOS242 (rev 3): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS249 (rev 20): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS250 (rev 65535): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS254 (rev 65281): BootMii
BC v65535
MIOS v10

Report generated on 2010/11/06.


----------



## sjdigitall (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys im a total noob with wii hacking and i cant get goldeneye to work, can someone tell me whats wrong, every time i try and load it in NeoGamma R9 Beta 47 it goes ok but after the Activision and Eurocom logos it gives a disk error. Heres a syschek i did, can u guys plz let me noe whats wrong? 


sysCheck v2.0 by Double_A
...runs on IOS36 (rev 1042).

Region: PAL
System Menu 4.0 (v418)
Hollywood v0x11
Console ID: 69199112
Boot2 v2

Found 76 titles.
Found 32 IOS on this console. 5 of them are stub.

IOS4 (rev 65280): Stub
IOS9 (rev 520): No Patches
IOS10 (rev 768): Stub
IOS11 (rev 10): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS12 (rev 6): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS13 (rev 10): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS14 (rev 262): No Patches
IOS15 (rev 257): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS16 (rev 257): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS17 (rev 512): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS20 (rev 12): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS21 (rev 514): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS22 (rev 777): No Patches
IOS28 (rev 1292): No Patches
IOS30 (rev 1040): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS31 (rev 1040): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS33 (rev 1040): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS34 (rev 1039): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS35 (rev 1040): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS36 (rev 1042): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, Flash Access, NAND Access
IOS37 (rev 3612): No Patches
IOS38 (rev 3610): No Patches
IOS50 (rev 5120): Stub
IOS51 (rev 4864): Stub
IOS53 (rev 5149): No Patches
IOS55 (rev 5149): No Patches
IOS60 (rev 6174): Trucha Bug
IOS61 (rev 4890): No Patches
IOS222 (rev 4): Trucha Bug, ES Identify, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS249 (rev 20): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS250 (rev 20): Trucha Bug, NAND Access, USB 2.0
IOS254 (rev 2): Stub
BC v2
MIOS v5

Report generated on 2010/11/07.


----------



## OGTiago (Nov 7, 2010)

Working for me, the second mission glitched out or something I couldn't complete the objective and when I turned off the Wii it stayed on and I had to turn off by the plug. I hope it's not a problem with the game working.

So far I am liking it, I like the way stealth is implemented. I have seen better controls on Wii, COD WAW controls would have been better.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 8, 2010)

Well, I ended up getting online with it yesterday, and man, it's disappointing. The framerate and visual fidelity are such a terrible step down from local multiplayer. Luckily, local mutliplayer is awesome! To me, the maps feel great, and there are some great options. The RPG is a bit fucking overpowered, but that only adds to the silliness. I love this game. Guess I'll just turn to Black Ops for my online fix.


----------

